# What is "Papi"?



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought this would be fun! I saw a couple of other "what is my chi mixed with threads," and thought I'd start one for my Papito.

Here are three pics of Papi: 

Good Head/Face Shot (and my fave pic of him!)









Body Shot One:









Body Shot Two:











I have been told he looks full chi, could be pom mixed, shiba inu mixed, or min pin mixed. Any other opinions welcome!

I'm interested to see what the overall vote would be for "What is Papi?"

LOL!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd say Pomeranian?

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

shiba inu mixed


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

beautiful whatever he is


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Pom-Chi would be my guess.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Pom too....


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

100% pure handsome! I just love Papi.


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> 100% pure handsome! I just love Papi.


Thanks! He's such a sweetie!!!!

It looks like Pom/Chi is leading the guesses!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Shiba/chi??


----------

